# Polémica definición de Gallego



## Pabloski

Hola a todos.
No se si os habréis hecho eco de la polémica que se ha generado en torno a la definición que da la RAE de la palabra "gallego". El problema del que se han quejado (el Bloque Nacionalista Gallego) es que dos de las acepciones de la palabra "gallego" son; una de Costa Rica:tonto, falto de entendimiento o de razón; y la otra de El Salvador: tartamudo.
Este domingo ha salido publicado un artículo de Arturo Pérez-Reverte (en "_XL Semanal_") en el que remarca que la misión del Diccionario de la RAE es la de plasmar la realidad de la lengua española (lengua común a todos los países hispanoparlantes), y no la de acabar con los prejuicios.
Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el señor Pérez-Reverte.
¿Cual es vuestra opinión?
Saludos.


----------



## diegodbs

Las definiciones ofensivas tienen que estar en el diccionario, porque las personas son amables u ofensivas, aman y odian, aprecian y desprecian. Cuando no quede nadie que sea capaz de odiar o despreciar, la palabra quedará en desuso por sí misma y entrará a formar parte de algún glosario de términos históricos o anticuados. Como soy realista, me temo que nunca llegará ese día.
Mientras tanto, lo que se le pide al BNG es que presente proyectos políticos y no lingüísticos.


----------



## Talant

Mientras haya insultos, éstos deben estar en el diccionario. Sobre todo en la lengua castellana, tan rica y variada en insultos y tacos. El diccionario es un registro de palabras, no las crea o las cambia.

(Salvo en el caso de "millardo" que creo que no era especialmente utilizada antes de que la RAE le diese un poco de publicidad)


----------



## tatius

Pumpkin72 said:
			
		

> Lo raro es que a nadie se le haya ocurrido quitar "hambre", "enfermedad" y "guerra" de todos los diccionarios.
> 
> Lo bonito que iba a ser el mundo sin esas palabras malas-malas



Si la realidad fuera como el mundo de Juan José Millás, seguro que borrándolas, desaparecerían.

La propuesta de los nacionalistas está cogida con pinzas y lo curioso es que esas acepciones de "gallego" realmente se refieren a los españoles en general. Yo acepté de buen grado que me llamaran "gashega" en Argentina, con todo lo que lleva implícito (todos los chistes sobre gente de cortas miras tienen a un gallego como protagonista)...

En fin, que la acepción existe, la RAE lo recoge. Podrían matizar, "peyorativo" o cualquier palabrita que permita ser políticamente correcto sin castrar la definición de la palabra.

Me parece mucho más ofensiva esta acepción de "gallego", que en Nicaragua son más refinados:
8. m. C. Rica y Nic. Especie de lagartija crestada que vive en las orillas de los ríos y nada con mucha rapidez.


----------



## jmx

Pabloski said:
			
		

> Este domingo ha salido publicado un artículo de Arturo Pérez-Reverte (en "_XL Semanal_") en el que remarca que la misión del Diccionario de la RAE es la de plasmar la realidad de la lengua española (lengua común a todos los países hispanoparlantes), y no la de acabar con los prjuicios.


 :-O

Así que la RAE ha decidido convertir su diccionario en descriptivo. ¡ Y yo sin enterarme !

O puede que el señor Pérez se haya confundido, y el diccionario de la RAE siga siendo prescriptivo, y por lo tanto se encargue de *manipular la lengua*, y no de plasmar su realidad.


----------



## diegodbs

Sugeriría, si es posible, que nos atengamos al tema que inició Pabloski. Es decir, una de las definiciones de "gallego" en el diccionario y la reacción del BNG.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No es culpa de Larousse ni de la RAE que los usuarios de sus libros no sepan diferenciar entre un adjetivo y un sustantivo ni que en Costa Rica "gallego" sea sinónimo de "tonto" mientras que en ningún sitio "madrileño" sea sinónimo de "chulo" por mucho estereotipo que haya.

Seguramente la mayor parte de la gente que usa "gallego" despectivamente ni sepa que hay un sitio que se llama Galicia.

Me pregunto si los mongoles están al tanto del término "mongolismo"  

Respecto al BNG, no me da la impresión de que tengan mucho interés en el español, lo cual me hace dudar de su legitimidad moral para intentar imponer su criterio respecto a su uso.


----------



## ártabro

¿Alguien en su sano juicio entendería qué a la RAE le diera a las siguientes palabras, las acepciones  que, a su lado sitúo?: Catalán = Polaco - Catalán = Avaro - Catalán = Agarrado - Vasco = Separatista - Vasco = Terrorista - Vasco = Prepotente.
  Y podríamos seguir indefinidamente con otras lindezas que algunas personas utilizan.
  Si la RAE sigue el razonamiento de Pérez-Reverte tendría que hacerlo. La demagogia barata que utiliza este señor, halagando a una parte de la gente hablando mal de los políticos, no justifica que sus argumentos sean válidos. Por vender muchos libros, no tienes más razón que otro, en un determinado tema, decir que vende muchos libros no creo yo que, sea un desdoro, posiblemente le vino bien para conseguir un asiento en la RAE. ¿Acaso cree usted que si no hubiera vendido tanto, le darían la silla?
  Y por último, la protesta que, políticamente, inicia el BNG, ya desde la Real Academia Gallega (de la lengua gallega) se ha expresado su intención de recurrir su inclusión, así como multitud de particulares, entre los que me encuentro.
Por qué haya estúpidos en el Mundo, nosotros no tenemos porqué comportarnos como ellos, ni utilizar su lenguaje, y muchísimo menos darles carta de naturaleza, como hace la RAE con las acepciones en controversia.
  ¿Que necesidad tiene la RAE de ofender gratuitamente a los gallegos, recogiendo, en su revisión reciente, estas acepciones? Se imagina alguien que si llevara a su Diccionario todos los apodos, motes, insultos, etc. que en el Mundo existen, el tamaño del dicho Diccionario. ¿Por qué con los gallegos si y con Vascos, Catalanes, Madrileños, Valencianos, Canarios, etc., no?
  ¿Por qué lo plantea el BNG ya es malo? Como dije anteriormente la Real Academia de la Lengua Gallega, con más de un siglo de existencia, también lo hace. Por cierto, para general conocimiento y efectos oportunos el Diputado del BNG que, presentó la proposición en el Congreso de los Diputados se llama Francisco Rodríguez y es Catedrático de Instituto de Enseñanza Media en Lengua y Literatura Española. ¡Algo sabrá digo yo!


----------



## Fernando

Ártabro, creo que ya se ha dicho pero lo repito:

- El término "gallego" como despectivo no insulta a los gallegos, insulta a los españoles, que es contra quien va dirigido.

- Yo no he oído nunca usar "eres un vasco" para indicar que eres un terrorista. Sí que he oído muchas descalificaciones injustas contra todos los vascos pero no utilizarlo como adjetivo.

- Porque lo plantee el BNG no es malo, es sólo un mal síntoma.


----------



## diegodbs

> Porque lo plantee el BNG no es malo, es sólo un mal síntoma.


 
Creo que no sólo es un mal síntoma, sino que también es malo. Es malo, a mi juicio, porque da a entender que ese partido político (en este caso el BNG) considera que no sólo ha de gestionar con honradez unos recursos (que es lo que se exige de los partidos que gobiernan) sino que quiere imponer su visión de la realidad a los habitantes de Costa Rica o de El Salvador. No comprendo ni me gustan los partidos que hacen de la "españolidad" o la "galleguidad" la base de su discurso.
La demagogia es barata y gana votos. La eficacia cuesta más.


----------



## wintercrow

Pabloski:
 Yo miré en el Diccionario General de la Lengua Salvadoreña y no encontré las palabras: Gallego, gallegas, Galicia, pero cuando vi la palabra tertamudo  alli estaba la foto de Mario Moreno Cantinflas...esty bromeando por supuesto. 
Mi punto es: El mundo cambia y no hay nada mal de mejorarlo. Y muchos males vienen cuando nos tomamos muy en serio.
wintercrow


----------



## Sulizhen

ártabro said:


> ¿Alguien en su sano juicio entendería qué a la RAE le diera a las siguientes palabras, las acepciones  que, a su lado sitúo?: Catalán = Polaco - Catalán = Avaro - Catalán = Agarrado - Vasco = Separatista - Vasco = Terrorista - Vasco = Prepotente.
> Y podríamos seguir indefinidamente con otras lindezas que algunas personas utilizan.



El tema es que la RAE no da las acepciones en este caso, si no que las recoge. Y si esta es una acepción extendida en países sudamericanos y centroamericanos, no veo por qué no tendría que recogerla también, por muy peyorativa que sea. Después la gente será libre para utilizarla o no. 

Personalmente, no le encuentro mucho sentido a esta polémica. Soy gallega y la verdad es que la cosa ni me va ni me viene... Además, como ya han comentado, en muchos países americanos se entiende por "gallego" a cualquier persona de origen español, independientemente de la comunidad autónoma a la que pertenezca...


----------



## Cecilio

Hola a todos. Desconocía por completo esta polémica en torno al gallego, y he seguido el desarrollo de este hilo con interés.

En mi opinión, el hecho de que haya definiciones de ese tipo en un diccionario no se puede descartar a priori, por mucho que algunas de esas definiciones puedan despertar suspicacias. Pero a mí lo que me despierta importantes suspicacias es el diccionario en sí mismo. Me parece normal que haya gente el Galicia que haya protestado por tales definiciones de la palabra "gallego". El problema, tal como yo lo veo, es que el diccionario de la RAE se caracteriza por aplicar criterios cambiantes y por una ausencia real de criterios claros o mínimamente modernos. El diccionario de la RAE es tan poco fiable que yo, de ser gallego, también me mosquearía. Y, sin serlo, también.

He estado indagando un poco, y me he tropezado con lo siguiente: quería saber si en la definición de "polaco"  se hacía mención a los catalanes. Pues no, no aparecía esa mención. Sin embargo, aparece lo siguiente: 

* 7.* m._ C. Rica._ *hebreo*  (ǁ del pueblo semítico que conquistó y habitó la Palestina).

¿Qué pasa en Costa Rica? Un gallego es un tonto y un polaco es un hebreo... Esto no me parece muy normal. ¿Qué pasa en la Academia Costarricense? ¿Alguien lo sabe? ¿Alguien conoce los filtros por los que los usos idiomáticos de Costa Rica llegan al DRAE? A mí todo esto me suena a cachondeo, a poca seriedad, y me parece normal que en Galicia haya gente que quiera aclarar el asunto. El problema, como sugería antes, proviene del propio DRAE.


----------



## Julito_Maraña

Cecilio,

Creo que la fuente es poco fiable y como complice también lo es la Academia de nuestros hermanos ticos. En el DRAE hay muchos errores en cuanto a las definiciones de palabras en países americanos; lo mejor sería preguntarle a un costarricense común y corriente.

Para darte un ejemplo que ví recientemente:

*tortilla**.*

* 2.* f._ Am. Cen._,_ Méx._,_ P. Rico_ y_ R. Dom._ Alimento en forma circular y aplanada, para acompañar la comida, que se hace con masa de maíz hervido en agua con cal, y se cuece en comal. Es fundamental en la alimentación de estos países.


 ¡Pues no! En República Dominicana, las tortillas no forman parte de la alimentación fundamental. Tampoco en Puerto Rico. Si vas a Santo Domingo y pides una tortilla te dan lo que te dan en España si pides lo mismo:

* 1.* f. Fritada de huevo batido, en forma redonda o alargada, a la cual se añade a veces algún otro ingrediente.


----------



## swift

Cecilio said:


> ¿Qué pasa en Costa Rica? Un gallego es un tonto y un polaco es un hebreo... Esto no me parece muy normal. ¿Qué pasa en la Academia Costarricense? ¿Alguien lo sabe? ¿Alguien conoce los filtros por los que los usos idiomáticos de Costa Rica llegan al DRAE? A mí todo esto me suena a cachondeo, a poca seriedad, y me parece normal que en Galicia haya gente que quiera aclarar el asunto. El problema, como sugería antes, proviene del propio DRAE.


 
Buenas tardes:

Lamento llegar casi tres años después de publicado tu mensaje, Cecilio. Sin embargo, quisiera compartir contigo y con los demás amigos una serie de artículos sobre el tema que han sido publicados en el diario La Nación, por el filólogo Fernando Diez Losada (de origen gallego).

¿Gallego/tonto: costarriqueñismo?
La tribuna del idioma: Acepción de "gallego", al Congreso.
Academia, gallegos y suecos.
Xunta Galega vs. Academia.
Academia/gallego: final feliz.
La palabra "gallego" dejará de ser sinónimo de tonto.

También les dejo un artículo publicado por Fernando Durán Ayanegui, miembro de la Academia Costarricense de la Lengua.

Gentilicios.

Saludos cordiales,


swift


----------



## Polizón

Hola a todos:

A mí me parece que no hay que darle tanta importancia a este asunto. 

Sudaca, según el DRAE, es un adjetivo despectivo para designar a los sudamericanos. Quiere decir que no toca a los mexicanos ni a los centroamericanos y caribeños. Me temo que en España le dirán sudaca a cualquier habitante que provenga de lo que llamamos Latinoamérica. 

Por otra parte la palabra "gringo" que se ha discutido mucho en WR, es, según algunos habitantes de Estados Unidos de América, una palabra despectiva, cuando los latinoamericanos no le damos ese matiz (salvo los casos de extremistas de izquierda, en cuyo caso va acompañado de algún adjetivo poco agradable), puesto que normalmente está asociada a alguien de tez muy blanca y más si es rubio y de ojos claros. Y hay rusos, polacos, y hasta muchos latinoamericanos con estos rasgos.

La palabra "gallego" no está dirigida -según tengo entendido- a los habitantes de Galicia, sinó a las personas tontas. Me imagino que la palabra originalmente estuvo dirigida a un español, claro está. 
Sin embargo, sería una torpeza de mi parte pensar que los habitantes de Galicia son tontos. Más sorprendente es que el DRAE lo circunscriba a Costa Rica, cuando en Argentina y Uruguay es una palabra de uso común. De hecho, en Perú también se hace chistes de gallegos siempre relacionados a personas tontas. Aunque, vaticino que sacar la palabra del DRAE no va a desaparecer la costumbre.

No sé si en otros países, pero aquí, más que gallegos, se usa un gentilicio de una ciudad de nuestro país para hacer referencia a personas tontas. Creo que nadie ha planteado un reclamo. 

Concuerdo que no es agradable que usen un gentilicio para hacer referencia a personas tontas, pero creo que no hay que darle mucha importancia. Hay una expresión que el DRAE recoge: "vale un perú". Equivale en sentido coloquial a ser de mucho precio o estimación. Y no solamente se oye en español, sino en francés. No crean que eso nos levanta el ánimo o nos hace sentir como un botín. Solamente es una expresión. Nada más.

Saludos,

Polizón

Nota: Muy interesantes los artículos Swift.


----------



## chics

> dos de las acepciones de la palabra "gallego" son; una de Costa Rica:tonto, falto de entendimiento o de razón; y la otra de El Salvador: tartamudo.


Me gustaría que costaricenses y salvadoreños aprovecharan para plasmar aquí su percepción del asunto, si realmente se usa así la palabra en su país. Yo en este foro ya había visto que en algunos países de América (ahora no me acuerdo de cuales con precisión) utilizan "gallego" para "español".



> en Perú también se hace chistes de gallegos siempre relacionados a personas tontas.


pero eso no es suficiente, entonces habría que añadir lepero en el diccionario (no sé si se enfadarían o les llenaría de orgullo). Y además sería el mismo caso que "bruto" para un vasco, "agarrado" para un catalán, y el resto de recursos para "chistes" de los antes comentados.

Para gringo, creo que la RAE no contempla su significado en España, donde lo que seguro que no es es "extranjero" ni "lengua ininteligible", pero otros hilos ya hablan de esta palabra.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

Vaya un hilo polémico.... claro que mezclar política con lenguaje no es un buen cóctel. El diccionario se limita a recoger los usos del lenguaje (de acuerdo, hay lagunas y errores).

Quitar esa definición de gallego del diccionario es emplear la táctica del avestruz.  ¿Impediría eso que se siguiera usando? 

Yo creo que no. Si el problema básico es que no se recoge "chulo" por madrileño, sí se recogen otros gentilicios utilizados como insulto.

Es la realidad del lenguaje; cuando cambie la realidad cambiará el lenguaje. Pero no por decreto-ley.


Edición del moderador [****]


----------



## swift

chics said:


> Me gustaría que costarricenses y salvadoreños aprovecharan para plasmar aquí su percepción del asunto, si realmente se usa así la palabra en su país. Yo en este foro ya había visto que en algunos países de América (ahora no me acuerdo de cuales con precisión) utilizan "gallego" para "español".



Hola Chics, buenas tardes:

Personalmente, jamás he escuchado "gallego" como sinónimo de "tonto". Como sinónimo de español, lo he leído, en literatura de principios del siglo XX por ejemplo. Y aún en nuestros días, es común escuchar hablar de "gallego" para referirse a un "español", independientemente de su región original.

Lo que sí te puedo decir es que a menudo los gallegos son objeto de chanzas, por su acento, y porque a menudo se los representa como tipos torpes en los _sketches_ de comediantes latinoamericanos.

Si preguntas por mi sentir, me parece lamentable que un pueblo tan admirable -y en general, cualquier grupo étnico, social o religioso- sea objeto de burla y que el nombre de su gentilicio sea usado con sentido despectivo. Sin embargo, y en esto concuerdo con Valeria, no podemos tapar el sol con un dedo y negar que la naturaleza humana -espuria muchas veces- nos impulsa a este tipo de vejámenes. Unos se parten de la risa abiertamente, otros se ríen para su interior...

Saludos,


J.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pabloski said:


> Hola a todos.
> No se si os habréis hecho eco de la polémica que se ha generado en torno a la definición que da la RAE de la palabra "gallego". El problema del que se han quejado (el Bloque Nacionalista Gallego) es que dos de las acepciones de la palabra "gallego" son; una de Costa Rica:tonto, falto de entendimiento o de razón; y la otra de El Salvador: tartamudo.
> Este domingo ha salido publicado un artículo de Arturo Pérez-Reverte (en "_XL Semanal_") en el que remarca que la misión del Diccionario de la RAE es la de plasmar la realidad de la lengua española (lengua común a todos los países hispanoparlantes), y no la de acabar con los prejuicios.
> Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el señor Pérez-Reverte.
> ¿Cual es vuestra opinión?
> Saludos.



Pues estamos aviados.
a) Me sorprende que al BNG le interese mejorar el DRAE, o el DRAE en absoluto. Más bien parece inclinado a obviarlo. 
b) No puedo estar de acuerdo con Pérez-Reverte. Entre los españoles que están dejando de ser jóvenes, un extranjero es un 'guiri', calzoncillos son 'gayumbos', 'chungo' significa enfermo, 'madero' es un policía uniformado, 'romano' un soldado y 'ganso' significa grande (ejemplo que es más para un zoóloco que para un zoólogo: "Un pavo es un pato ganso").
Si el DRAE da entrada a esas palabras o acepciones, puede ya pasar a llamarse Diccionario de la Lengua de Babel.
N.B. Sin detallar más, entre mis ascendientes solo he encontrado gallegos, salvo mi madre, nacida en Cuba, hija de gallegos.


----------



## elirlandes

Me estraña que pueda haber polémica.

Yo - de estranjero anglohablante - si fuera a Costa Rica y alguién me dice "iQue gallego eres!" o algo del estilo, voy a querer saber lo que me han llamado. Si no lo puedo encontrar en el diccionario, ?como voy a averiguarlo?


----------



## romarsan

elirlandes said:


> Me estraña que pueda haber polémica.
> 
> Yo - de estranjero anglohablante - si fuera a Costa Rica y alguién me dice "iQue gallego eres!" o algo del estilo, voy a querer saber lo que me han llamado. Si no lo puedo encontrar en el diccionario, ?como voy a averiguarlo?


 
Tampoco yo le veo fundamento a la discusión. Términos que son usados con relativa asiduidad en el lenguaje cotidiano, como judio para rácano/usurero o gallego para español, deben figurar en el DRAE.

Cuestión aparte es el uso que de ese lenguaje haga cada cual, pero esto entra en el terreno de lo correcto o de lo delictivo, según casos.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Pues yo entiendo perfectamente a los gallegos que han expresado su desontento, esa palabra no debiera tener ese significado por principio. Luego hay un cosa muy importante que mencionó Diego, casi es seguro que la gente en Costa Rica que utiliza esa acepción ni idea tiene que hay una parte en España llamada Galicia y que gallegos son los de ahí.

Históricamente se ha utilizado ese gentilicio como sinónimo de "español", y luego está el estereotipo de la comprometida capacidad cerebral de los ibéricos. En este caso, al parecer, el estereotipo rebasó por mucho al gentilicio; tanto así, que la palabra adoptó un nuevo significado independiente y que ya no tiene nada qué ver con los oriundos de Galicia.

¿Que si el diccionario debe eliminar las palabras? Por supuesto que debe, cuando dejen de usarse en donde se usan. 

Lo único que podemos hacer (todos) es informarnos más y no usar términos que puedan resultar ofensivos a otros. Sólo cuando haya términos alternativos que expresen la misma idea, claro está.


----------



## mirx

[******]

Mi impresión es que en algunos sitios de Costa Rica, el sentido de gallego como gentilicio se perdió completamente. Y pues eso, que ni se imaginan que hay un lugar en el mundo llamado Galicia.


----------



## Ynez

[*******]
 
Y estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices de que la gente que usa palabras como "gallego" para insultar realmente no lo relacionan con otro país o región.


----------



## Vampiro

mirx said:


> ¿Que si el diccionario debe eliminar las palabras? Por supuesto que debe, cuando dejen de usarse en donde se usan.


Lo que me parece discutible es si debió aceptarlas alguna vez.
Me refiero a muchas palabras incluidas en el diccionario sólo "porque se usan".  Eso ha llevado a que el DRAE se convierta en un catálogo más que en un diccionario, lleno de definiciones a veces contradictorias entre sí.
Saludos.
_


----------



## mirx

Vampiro said:


> Me refiero a muchas palabras incluidas en el diccionario sólo "*porque se usan*".
> _



Para mí esto es todo. 

Por supuesto, habría que ver cuántas personas las usan y cuántas más las entienden.


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador*:

Esta discusión comenzó mucho tiempo atrás y, según creemos, fue resuelta. 

Hoy ya no es posible solicitar opiniones personales en este foro, así como tampoco está permitido responder con opiniones si eso va a constituir la mayor parte de la respuesta.

Gracias a todos los que participaron.

*Hilo cerrado*.


----------

